# Apple TV revamp coming in June with Siri and App Store



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Apple TV revamp coming in June with Siri and App Store*

(engadget.com) - The company is reportedly planing to announce a new Apple TV at its Worldwide Developer Conference in June, according to Buzzfeed. And yes, sources say it'll pack in just about everything you've been hoping for: a real App Store, Siri-powered voice commands, and the usual spec bumps (including the new A8 processor and more storage). Nothing's confirmed just yet, but it certainly makes sense that we'll see a new Apple TV at WWDC, especially since we're hearing Apple's planning to debut its long-awaited TV service and Beats-powered streaming music service soon....

Full Story Link & Discussion Here


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

One thing I think would be neat to see... since Apple likes people to have lots of Apple hardware in their environment... Many of us with Macs have our iTunes libraries already on an external hard drive... so it would be nice to have a USB connection on an Apple TV so that you could directly connect an external drive with your iTunes library and have it just work.

You can already stream from your computer as long as you have sharing enabled and have iTunes running on the computer... but it would also be nice sometimes to just take the hard drive and plug it into the Apple TV and let the computer rest. Would also be good for taking on the road with you too.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Too bad that Apple TV could not be updated to have these features.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I am also hoping for 4k support and think that's another thing they have been waiting on to be honest.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

My wish list is an App Store that has Plex, 4k, and DTS surround sound. Adding Amazon Prime would be great also, but I understand they want to steer us toward Apple content instead. Some sorta HDMI CEC features would be nice, that automatically changed my inputs on My Pioneer AVR. I really like my ATV.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I just hope all tv channel apps that are on iOS devices will be available now on appletvs. That would make my life so much easier.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> One thing I think would be neat to see... since Apple likes people to have lots of Apple hardware in their environment... Many of us with Macs have our iTunes libraries already on an external hard drive... so it would be nice to have a USB connection on an Apple TV so that you could directly connect an external drive with your iTunes library and have it just work.
> 
> You can already stream from your computer as long as you have sharing enabled and have iTunes running on the computer... but it would also be nice sometimes to just take the hard drive and plug it into the Apple TV and let the computer rest. Would also be good for taking on the road with you too.


+1

And offer internal storage large enough to hold all your music so that people not so tech savy could "plug and play" without having to worry about an external HD. Then also be able to control it from an iPad or iPhone which could have a full iTunes program running on it, at least better than the music apps we have now on them.

But YES, I've been saying this for years.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> I am also hoping for 4k support and think that's another thing they have been waiting on to be honest.


This would be my hope as well.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> +1
> 
> And offer internal storage large enough to hold all your music so that people not so tech savy could "plug and play" without having to worry about an external HD. Then also be able to control it from an iPad or iPhone which could have a full iTunes program running on it, at least better than the music apps we have now on them.


 iTunes Match holds 25,000 tracks in the cloud, if that will help. There is a small subscription fee.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> +1
> 
> And offer internal storage large enough to hold all your music so that people not so tech savy could "plug and play" without having to worry about an external HD. Then also be able to control it from an iPad or iPhone which could have a full iTunes program running on it, at least better than the music apps we have now on them.
> 
> But YES, I've been saying this for years.


I never had one... but didn't earlier Apple TV models have internal storage? I thought that they did... and then that was removed.

I would be ok if they didn't include built-in storage... as long as it had USB, I could stick thumb drives on there and swap them out for the purposes you describe... then have larger EHDs for movies and stuff.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Can it play stuff directly off a Time capsule? That would be most logical
IMHO.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Can it play stuff directly off a Time capsule? That would be most logical
> IMHO.


sure. But most folks use time capsule for back ups.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well use it for both. Assuming the time capsule Is connected via the network.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Since the time capsule is part of the router, I would imagine is always connected to the network. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

As far as I know the current AppleTV can not play files off the Time Capsule directly. You have to have a computer somewhere in the house with iTunes running, and home sharing on. Then that iTunes library has to be linked to the Time Capsule in order to play the files off it.

I believe there are network drives available from other companies that can act as an itunes server, but not the Apple Time Capsules. This is one thing many Apple fans wish that Apple would allow.

I had a phone interview with Apple last summer and actually brought this up with them when they asked me about ideas I would like to implement in Apple products if I had the chance. I also said I would create an Apple TV RVU server that was like a large version of the Apple TV with large hard drive built in and serving up content to any RVU TVs you might have. Then they could also have small RVU client HDMI dongles to add to TVs that were not RVU compliant. The engineers I interviewed with seemed very interested. It would kind of tick me off if that is what is happening now though, ha ha ha.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

If I were speculating, and I am, I'd suppose that RVU type idea was the kind of system that they were planning before the TW merger threw a wrench in the works. Whatever is coming next is going to be a sort of Plan B for Apple. There are lots of articles out there that Comcast was stringing Apple along while they launched their X1 contraption.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd be happy with Vudu, 4K and 7.1 audio. A full store would be nice though. Imagine checking in for a flight on your TV.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I just want to be able to stream from all the tv apps without having to air play some of them.


----------



## john262 (Oct 26, 2011)

That headline is false. Apple did not announce any upgrades to Apple TV. Now the speculation is that it will happen this fall.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

We're looking at a whale of a fall event.. They'll probably announce the iOS 9 date, the iPad Pro, the iPhone 6s and the revamped Apple TV on top of all that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Or split it up and have three events, one a month starting in say August with the appletv and keep their name in the news for four out of five months strait.....


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It's unfortunate this didn't happen. I bought one and a fire TV to try out. The Apple TV is going back today. The only reason I was going to keep it was to access my movies that I have put in iTunes but the majority of those are Disney so I can just use Vudu and link my disney movies anywhere account. My AVR does airplay for audio so I can get my music that way still. While I didn't mess with it much it also appeared that the Apple TV didn't use the new music app w/ cloud service to see everything. Hopefully the V4 will could out and they will make it more competition friendly.


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

Now that the Apple TV revamp has been officially announced, what are your reactions to the release. Seems like some interesting features in the final product including the gaming component and simultaneous feed option for apps such as MLB.TV. Not sure about the $149/$199 price tag, however.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm very interested in the new AppleTV. I've had one since one of the first versions with a small hard disk drive in it. Loved that version. I could put some movies on it and take it on a trip with me and watch them there. Of course online streaming wasn't as good as it is these days. Sigh... 

Whether I get one or not has to do with what apps will become available. Minimum Hulu, Netflix and Amazon. 

But one thing will most likely keep me from getting it. And that is that the Tivos of today do such a bang up job! Global search/scheduling with one-pass is just so darned slick! If Apple puts something like that on the AppleTV I think it could really be interesting. Alas, I doubt a global search/scheduling is in the cards...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

itzme said:


> My wish list is an App Store that has Plex, 4k, and DTS surround sound. Adding Amazon Prime would be great also, but I understand they want to steer us toward Apple content instead. Some sorta HDMI CEC features would be nice, that automatically changed my inputs on My Pioneer AVR. I really like my ATV.


it was mentioned on the keynote that the new AppleTV does support CEC

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I just hope all tv channel apps that are on iOS devices will be available now on appletvs. That would make my life so much easier.


most of them are available right now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> +1
> 
> And offer internal storage large enough to hold all your music so that people not so tech savy could "plug and play" without having to worry about an external HD. Then also be able to control it from an iPad or iPhone which could have a full iTunes program running on it, at least better than the music apps we have now on them.
> 
> But YES, I've been saying this for years.


dont know how internal storage would be "plug n play" since you would have to get there in the first place. Assuming you are using Apple's music app, all your music is there via iCloud. Now that apps are welcome, Spotify and the other major music players should be there in no time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lovswr said:


> This would be my hope as well.


new AppleTV has HDMI 1.4. So no 4K

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

peds48 said:


> new AppleTV has HDMI 1.4. So no 4K
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You know that doesn't make any sense at all, right? The new iPad will allow you to make a 4K video but you can't play it on the AppleTV. What in hell were they thinking?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, they have to leave something out in hopes you upgrade next year when 4K might really count 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

The new Apple TV isn't ideal, for me because it'll have to be replaced when I'm ready for 4k, and it doesn't support DTS audio. But if it has Plex in its App Store, I'll probably go ahead and get one. I was glad to see the HDMI CEC but I doubt it'll talk to my Pioneer AVR sufficient to change my input when I want to use it, but that's not Apples fault, it's a fault of the technology.

Since we're a two-remote household, I have two IR remotes programmed with all my devices. I was glad to see it still had IR receivers, and I'm hoping everything will still just work. If I know Apple, it will. The new Apple will then leave us with the dilemma of where to put the new remote and who might want to talk with Siri. I'm assuming our Iphone Siri would also control our aApple TV? Hmmm?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm very interested in the new AppleTV. I've had one since one of the first versions with a small hard disk drive in it. Loved that version. I could put some movies on it and take it on a trip with me and watch them there. Of course online streaming wasn't as good as it is these days. Sigh...
> 
> Whether I get one or not has to do with what apps will become available. Minimum Hulu, Netflix and Amazon.
> 
> But one thing will most likely keep me from getting it. And that is that the Tivos of today do such a bang up job! Global search/scheduling with one-pass is just so darned slick! If Apple puts something like that on the AppleTV I think it could really be interesting. Alas, I doubt a global search/scheduling is in the cards...


all the apps we have today will still be there. And then there should be more. Hopefully most everyone who has an app for an iPhone or iPad will have a appletv version too. I kind of expect that. I think we will see Amazon flixster and vudu and Hulu on launch really.

Global search is there but it's only certain apps to start. I think the way i understood it was that the backbone is there for others to be able to be included in searches that way they just have to build their app correctly. Time will tell.

I believe the demo of global search included Hulu iTunes and Netflix.

I really want to see a RVU app for DIRECTV. Now that would be awsome.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> most of them are available right now
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are missing a lot. Including pac12. That's a big one for me personally till they get the dang channels on DIRECTV. Right now have to air play it. But still there's a lot of channels not on appletv a right now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> new AppleTV has HDMI 1.4. So no 4K
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where did you find that actual spec?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Where did you find that actual spec?


on the Apple TV spec website. I am mobile
Now so don't have a link. But apple.com and clicking on AppleTV then "learn more"
Will take you there.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

George_T said:


> Now that the Apple TV revamp has been officially announced, what are your reactions to the release. Seems like some interesting features in the final product including the gaming component and simultaneous feed option for apps such as MLB.TV. Not sure about the $149/$199 price tag, however.


I thought the MLB.TV app gaining silky smooth 60 frames per second streaming (mentioned in the keynote) was a nice addition. That might possibly be available via an app update for the current Gen Apple TV as well, but nice addition nonetheless. MLB.TV on the Roku, Chromecast, etc. is still 30 frames per second streaming I understand.

Hopefully other sports streaming apps such as NBA LP Digital (Broadband) and NHL GameCenter will gain the 60 fps support as well.


----------

